# Thoughts on Mark Driscoll?



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Without violating the 9th commandment, what are your thoughts on Mark Driscoll? I've been wondering after the thread on his supposed visions.


----------



## Andres (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you're mature/wise enough to make your own conclusion on Mr. Driscoll. Unless you have a specific question about some aspect of his ministry, I don't see this thread as being very productive.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 16, 2011)

Smart. Funny. Used to be crude but repented. Trendy. Preaches the Gospel. Sees visions of people getting molested, raped, and abused on a regular basis. Hates _Avatar_ and _Twilight_. Good communicator. Very influential among young Reformed people. I would cautiously recommend his materials, but I would recommend them nonetheless. He has his faults, but the Lord is using him. Like us all, he needs encouragement and correction; his faults are just displayed for all the world to see because of his popularity.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Andres said:


> I think you're mature/wise enough to make your own conclusion on Mr. Driscoll. Unless you have a specific question about some aspect of his ministry, I don't see this thread as being very productive.



I do have some of my own conclusions. I want to know the input of others.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Joshua said:


> They are legion and have easily come to surface on a plethora of other threads pertaining to the man. You will receive a hodgepodge of conflicting opinions and it will simply inflame futile discussions about the man all the more. He's certainly not Puritanesque. I agree with Mr. Silva.



I find some of the threads on certain subjects hard to follow along, but none the less if a moderator wants to close this they can. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Joshua said:


> I was speaking as a private person, not an Administrator.



Okay I thought you where an administrator but I wasn't sure for a second


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 16, 2011)

> 2 Ti 2:20 Now in a great house there are not only vessels of gold and silver but also of wood and clay, some for honorable use, some for dishonorable.


He's one of those, I'm just not sure which.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I thought you where an administrator but I wasn't sure for a second
> ...



Lol, I know, I wasn't clear sorry.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 16, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I thought you where an administrator but I wasn't sure for a second
> ...



Sounds like a politician to me.  

Or, "Dr. Dobson is endorsing Candidate X as a private person and not as the head of Focus on the Family."

If it's unclear to Sean or anyone, I'm sure Joshua means that he's speaking for himself and is not necessarily speaking for the Board Owners and Admins in some official way.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> what are your thoughts on Mark Driscoll?



I'm not _on_ Mark Driscoll, I've never been _on_ Mark Driscoll, nor do I ever want to be, so I am unable to formulate what my thoughts are or would be _on_ him.


HOWEVER....

I'm guessing that you meant to ask for our opinions concerning, regarding, about, or pertaining to Mark Driscoll. In that case I will say that my opinions are as follows: generally positive, somewhat cynical, mildly skeptical, but mostly there is an overarching umbrella of ambivalence.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > what are your thoughts on Mark Driscoll?
> ...



I thought that was a one of the correct uses of the word _on_, but I guess not


----------



## Andres (Aug 16, 2011)

poor Sean can't catch a break in this thread!


----------



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Andres said:


> poor Sean can't catch a break in this thread!



Hahaha right!


----------



## Berean (Aug 16, 2011)

Joshua said:


> I am an Administrator, but my comment was not made from the office of Administrator. Rather, I made it is a private person.



Therefore Josh is not speaking infallibly or _ex Cathedra_.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 16, 2011)

I can honestly say that unless someone happens to start a thread on the PB in regards to him I never otherwise give the man a thought.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 16, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm not on Mark Driscoll, I've never been on Mark Driscoll, nor do I ever want to be, so I am unable to formulate what my thoughts are or would be on him.



You've been waiting for some time to use this on someone. Congratulations! Your patience has paid off.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 16, 2011)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not on Mark Driscoll, I've never been on Mark Driscoll, nor do I ever want to be, so I am unable to formulate what my thoughts are or would be on him.
> ...



I have to admit that it felt good to conjure up my inner Josh.


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 16, 2011)

Uh, what about this thread...?
Is this not a case of the pot calling the kettle black...?


----------



## NB3K (Aug 16, 2011)

Instead of talking about Mark Driscoll, why don't we just keep our opinions to ourselves and get down on our knees and pray for him.


----------



## Andres (Aug 16, 2011)

NB3K said:


> Instead of talking about Mark Driscoll, why don't we just keep our opinions to ourselves and get down on our knees and pray for him.



How do you know we haven't?


----------



## NB3K (Aug 16, 2011)

Andres said:


> NB3K said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of talking about Mark Driscoll, why don't we just keep our opinions to ourselves and get down on our knees and pray for him.
> ...




If you have then great.Praise God!


----------



## Douglas P. (Aug 16, 2011)

Phil D. said:


> Uh, what about this thread...?
> Is this not a case of the pot calling the kettle black...?



I believe on can be a preposition, which means Josh used the word correctly.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 16, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> C. M. Sheffield said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



Unfortunately you missed an opportunity to do it again here.  I thought surely you'd respond with 

"Yes, I've been waiting to us it on someone, but nobody will sit still long enough for me to do so"


----------



## jennywigg (Aug 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Rufus said:
> ...



It is indeed one of the correct uses of _on_. Your question was perfectly fine.


----------

